# IR extender/repeater for projector



## jds10011 (Dec 9, 2019)

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere, but probably I'm using the wrong keywords. I am using the Kramer PT-5R/T setup to extend a projector's IR input to a more useful place than the grid. Obviously there are more appropriate methods, but this is pretty cheap (https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/PT-5R/T). The only issue is that the IR receiver is pretty small and on the end of a cord, and it can sometimes end up facing in funny directions so the remote doesn't work properly, and it doesn't really lend itself to being mounted. A previous job had a wall-plate version with a really big square you could aim for, and it was permanently installed so you really couldn't mess up. I could have sworn this was also made by Kramer, but they claimed not when I called (and also claimed no other receivers would work with their products, of course). Can anyone share a solution they are using? Thanks!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 9, 2019)

The keywords you're looking for are "ir blaster" and "in-wall"; Niles is an example brand.

This is installer-grade gear, and it's pricier; the Niles, frex, is a bit over $100.

Don't expect this stuff necessarily to be interchangeable across the ends of a cable.


----------



## macsound (Dec 9, 2019)

How is your video signal getting to the projector? HDBaseT transmitters/ recievers have the IR extender built in.
If you're doing HDMI at all, Monoprice has an extender that runs over the HDMI cable too
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=9964


----------



## microstar (Dec 9, 2019)

Newark Electronics carries the MCM Custom Audio line:
IR receiver wall plate: https://www.newark.com/mcm-custom-a...ll-mount/dp/95T3471?st=IR receiver wall plate
Complete IR system: https://www.newark.com/mcm-custom-a...8?MER=bn_level5_5NP_EngagementRecSingleItem_2

Both for less than $30.


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 9, 2019)

jds10011 said:


> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere, but probably I'm using the wrong keywords. I am using the Kramer PT-5R/T setup to extend a projector's IR input to a more useful place than the grid. Obviously there are more appropriate methods, but this is pretty cheap (https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/PT-5R/T). The only issue is that the IR receiver is pretty small and on the end of a cord, and it can sometimes end up facing in funny directions so the remote doesn't work properly, and it doesn't really lend itself to being mounted. A previous job had a wall-plate version with a really big square you could aim for, and it was permanently installed so you really couldn't mess up. I could have sworn this was also made by Kramer, but they claimed not when I called (and also claimed no other receivers would work with their products, of course). Can anyone share a solution they are using? Thanks!




jds10011 said:


> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere, but probably I'm using the wrong keywords. I am using the Kramer PT-5R/T setup to extend a projector's IR input to a more useful place than the grid. Obviously there are more appropriate methods, but this is pretty cheap (https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/PT-5R/T). The only issue is that the IR receiver is pretty small and on the end of a cord, and it can sometimes end up facing in funny directions so the remote doesn't work properly, and it doesn't really lend itself to being mounted. A previous job had a wall-plate version with a really big square you could aim for, and it was permanently installed so you really couldn't mess up. I could have sworn this was also made by Kramer, but they claimed not when I called (and also claimed no other receivers would work with their products, of course). Can anyone share a solution they are using? Thanks!


*@jds10011* Have you considered a mirror or two to expand the coverage angle / target size? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## jds10011 (Dec 10, 2019)

microstar said:


> Newark Electronics carries the MCM Custom Audio line:
> IR receiver wall plate: https://www.newark.com/mcm-custom-audio/50-14876/single-gang-decor-style-wall-mount/dp/95T3471?st=IR receiver wall plate
> Complete IR system: https://www.newark.com/mcm-custom-a...8?MER=bn_level5_5NP_EngagementRecSingleItem_2
> 
> Both for less than $30.


The Kramer unit I have runs over cat 5 wiring and allows the remote to be in the booth. This looks like a solution for one remote to reach multiple gizmos in a confined space (e.g. your home TV setup). Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## jds10011 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> The keywords you're looking for are "ir blaster" and "in-wall"; Niles is an example brand.
> 
> This is installer-grade gear, and it's pricier; the Niles, frex, is a bit over $100.
> 
> Don't expect this stuff necessarily to be interchangeable across the ends of a cable.


Same as posted above -- I don't see any of these that work over a distance like the Kramer unit.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 10, 2019)

Catching or pitching?

I've had a Niles go at least 6 feet across a room, sending to about 12 pieces of gear.


----------



## jds10011 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Catching or pitching?
> 
> I've had a Niles go at least 6 feet across a room, sending to about 12 pieces of gear.


Sorry for not being clear. In the current configuration, the projector is in the grid, and the remote in the booth. The Kramer unit has one box at each end, with cat 5 in the middle.


----------



## microstar (Dec 10, 2019)

jds10011 said:


> The Kramer unit I have runs over cat 5 wiring and allows the remote to be in the booth. This looks like a solution for one remote to reach multiple gizmos in a confined space (e.g. your home TV setup). Unless I'm missing something...



The MCM unit is a typical IR extender system. There is nothing magical about these types of systems. The control unit would go in your booth along with the wall plate IR receiver that you aim your remote at. You would extend the lead on one of the IR emitters to reach your projector in the grid. The Kramer unit happens to use Cat5 cable to carry the signal and power to the emitter; it is not "digital". You could use Cat5 cable with the MCM unit.... it just does not have the convenience of RJ45 jacks. In fact, the spec sheet for the Kramer unit mentions using it in home theater systems! I've installed several of these in auditoriums where the runs are a hundred feet or more and they always work perfectly.


----------



## FMEng (Dec 10, 2019)

Consider cable tying or gluing the IR receiver to something so that it can't move around.


----------



## macsound (Dec 10, 2019)

Might the projector have a wired remote? Most pro projectors do and it's just an 1/8" TRS connector. (headphone jack) Plug the remote in the booth, plug into projector.
Also, does the projector have a network connection? Might be able to install the software and forgo the remote all together.


----------



## jds10011 (Dec 10, 2019)

microstar said:


> The MCM unit is a typical IR extender system. There is nothing magical about these types of systems. The control unit would go in your booth along with the wall plate IR receiver that you aim your remote at. You would extend the lead on one of the IR emitters to reach your projector in the grid. The Kramer unit happens to use Cat5 cable to carry the signal and power to the emitter; it is not "digital". You could use Cat5 cable with the MCM unit.... it just does not have the convenience of RJ45 jacks. In fact, the spec sheet for the Kramer unit mentions using it in home theater systems! I've installed several of these in auditoriums where the runs are a hundred feet or more and they always work perfectly.


Thanks for the clarification. It sounds like you're talking about just lopping off the connector on the little IR receiver (putting the "blaster" and IR output up by the projector) splicing in a long cable, and putting the wall-plate version at the far end. Am I following correctly?

Also, I assume the wall-plate is specific to this model, and I couldn't use it with the Kramer setup?

Thanks again.


----------



## microstar (Dec 10, 2019)

You could either put the control unit and the wall plate receiver in the booth and extend the emitter/blaster cable to the projector or put the control unit and the emitter/blaster at the projector and the wall plate receiver in the booth, whichever is more convenient.
The MCM wall plate uses a 12vdc power supply and the Kramer unit uses a 5vdc power supply so doubtful they would be compatible.


----------



## rwhealey (Dec 12, 2019)

FMEng said:


> Consider cable tying or gluing the IR receiver to something so that it can't move around.



This is why I try to avoid IR control unless absolutely necessary. Even if you think the emitter is so well attached it will never come off, one day you will be up there re-gluing it at the most inconvenient time. If there is any way to accomplish what you want with IP or RS-232 controls I would recommend investigating it.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Dec 18, 2019)

IR = flaky = high blood pressure moments.
What is the exact projector model please? Either serial rs232 or IP is way way more reliable. It's so sweet to either let something like qLab fire off "undouse" or even use the native projector command/control app for this via web page or a script...

reliable ... repeatable ... so you can remain reclining vs hanging out the booth window or scrambling to the grid to start a balky device.

ah, the good old days when we would hang stacks of carousel projectors with blackout slides inserted in the sequence, and run Frankenstein relay triggers to change mult projectors in sync (overhead for theater in the round, 1970s). Pretty bulletproof unless a lamp blew!


----------

